
Confusion as Democratic Results Are Delayed in Iowa - dilap
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/us/politics/iowa-caucuses.html
======
Jedi72
The official position is that there was no foul play, but I still can't
believe in this time of super-heightened cyber-security concerns, anyone in
the Democratic party would try and use a smartphone app for anything election
related. The whole platform (IMHO) is compromised when you're talking nation-
state level adversaries, let alone when your opponent is the Commander-in-
Chief of the NSA/CIA, the ones who we all know put the back doors in place to
begin with.

Occams razor though - in 2016 Bernie got gypped and lobbied for a new process.
Half a case of beer says that as soon as they have a proper accountability, it
comes to light that nobody really has any clue how the system is supposed to
work.

~~~
CivBase
Apps are fine for quick reporting as long as they're also backed by multiple
"more official" records. The Iowa DNC has been very tight lipped, so it's hard
to say if that's really the case.

What astounds me is that this process is not transparently published for Iowa
voters to see months before the actual caucuses. Especially in light of the
pressure from the Sanders campaign.

~~~
jakeogh
No, they really are not. Incrementlisim is a very old social manipulation
tool.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

~~~
CivBase
Not sure I buy the slippery slope here. Should we also stop using computers in
cars and planes? What about stocks and payment systems?

Election results should be backed by multiple, independent records including
(but not limited to) a paper trail. Those records should be thoroughly audited
for accuracy and consistency. It's perfectly fine to use computers as a quick-
and-easy record as long as it's backed by more robust solutions.

Everyone talks about electronic voting vs paper as though it has to be one or
the other. It should be both!

A strong password is recommended, but it's not a substitute for 2FA. In the
same way, a robust, highly-auditable voting record is recommended, but it's
not a substitute for redundancy.

